

A PRISM-inspired Google Doodle - huskyr
http://projects.haykranen.nl/google

======
shawabawa3
For me the eyes aren't centered properly (if you put the cursor between the
eyes both the eyes look to the right), this bookmarklet fixes it:

    
    
        javascript:$(window).mousemove(function(e) {var offset = ($('#bg').outerWidth(true) - $('#bg').innerWidth()) / 2;move(".oog1", e.pageX - offset, e.pageY, p1.left, p1.top );move(".oog2", e.pageX - offset, e.pageY, p2.left, p2.top );});

~~~
huskyr
Thanks, i've incorporated your fix into the doodle!

~~~
rjuyal
Haha, in other website this link might have got many appreciation and likes.
But in hacker news, "dude you have this javascript issue on your site, look I
can fix it too"

Nevertheless nice one @haycranen

~~~
sdfjkl
That's why I like HN - you get useful information instead of likes. Sometimes,
at least.

------
klimeryk
Love the comment before including the Google Analytics code in the source:

    
    
      <!-- Yeah, this is pretty ironic, but Google tracks you anyway, right? :-) -->

------
mwilcox
Reminds me of this image:
[http://i.imgur.com/nAyRx6i.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/nAyRx6i.jpg)

------
huskyr
If you're having problems loading the page, i've put up a mirror here:

[http://hay.github.io/googleeyes/](http://hay.github.io/googleeyes/)

------
jjuliano
Reminds me of Reggie Watts says something about Google Owl and from the
details he's describing I can only imagine the comparison to Google's
involvement to PRISM. One of the best Reggie Watts performance IMHO.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGetsXib_zA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGetsXib_zA)
@ 35:00

------
petsounds
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeyes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeyes)

------
arethuza
It would be an interesting experiment to see if using something like this
actually makes people more careful about using Google/Facebook etc.

~~~
digitalengineer
Would be interesting to see if Ghostery is downloaded / used more.
[http://www.ghostery.com/](http://www.ghostery.com/)

------
SonicSoul
i actually wish it executed regular searches so it could be used instead of
google.com

------
circa
Google is Skynet

